# An empty Lyrical Discussion page? Not if I can help it!



## Nemesis (Aug 8, 2012)

Let's get it started then shall we? I only recently got back into lyrical writing. "Three Monkeys" was the first song I had written in over two years,  before that I had last written "The Tower" during basic training. Two songs in the space of four years. Not very impressive. All of the other songs I post on here were from earlier, more creative times of believed suppression. I'm very tempted to go thorugh and list my song in chronological order, but to be honest, I don't know if I'll remember which was writtin before which, except for "Shut" my very first piece. what about y'all?


----------



## Cran (Aug 8, 2012)

Writing lyrics, which coincided with teaching myself how to make noise with a guitar, also coincided with my busiest years in journalism and social activism - the '80s. So naturally, first attempt, and most of the 60 or 70 I'd written in that period, addressed the social and political issues that I knew anything about - war, homelessness, unemployment, pollution - and not one went anywhere beyond the rallies and coffee shop sessions. I was not destined to be the next Dylan. 

I won more (minor) awards, played more gigs (some paid enough to cover costs and buy a couple of rounds for my table), and received more royalties (enough for a really posh dinner for two, so far) from the fun stuff; folk songs and parodies. 

My first song was called _But a Flower Dies_ (1982), and my best mate at that time gave it a simple tune, knowing that I could only play three chords (like G,C,D, or something) ... but he couldn't resist tossing in an F#. 

My last song, written in 1989, was called _If You Had the Time_, and I knew as soon as I had written it, it would be my last song. It was a strange feeling. 

In between the first and last were some great years, and writing and performing led to meeting some brilliant songwriters and musicians, many of whom remain close friends ... one of whom went on to become my ex-wife (and still close friend).


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 8, 2012)

I want to learn to play guitar, but I'm unsure of where to start (money might have something to do with it as well) it would be amazing to be able to put notes to my melody, to see it written on paper. I have no illusions that it will go anywhere, but the muse within me longs to see a completed song. As of yet my many attempts to find someone to join my efforts or teach me have failed miserably.


----------



## Cran (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes, it really helps to have a tame muso on hand, or be able to pick out a tune on an instrument that doesn't require lips. 

I didn't have much money, either. That mate who put the tune to my first lyrics showed me the finger placements for those first three chords, and a basic 4/4 strum pattern*, and said, "practice that for as long as you can". 

The fingers on my left hand hated me for weeks.


d_du_udu  (d=down; u=up)


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 27, 2012)

Just realised there was a pinned topic telling people to move their links to the music forum, must have missed that. Bad Nox, non-complient!


----------



## Cran (Aug 27, 2012)

If it's any consolation, I didn't see it either.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 27, 2012)

I'll just slowly move the pieces over then


----------



## Erik Fantasia (Apr 24, 2014)

I am working on rock songs. The album list is:

Lone Wolf
Lunaticular Mealody
Darkened Soul
Society
Fantasian Doctrine
On the Floor

Each album leads into the other, except for On the Floor.


----------

